# Weekly Competition 2013-21



## Mike Hughey (May 21, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U R' U R2 F' R2 U'
*2. *R' F U2 R' F' U' R U2 R
*3. *U R2 F R2 F U2 R' F2 U'
*4. *F2 R' F2 R' F2 U F U2 R2
*5. *R2 U' F U' F2 U2 F' U R U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 U L2 B2 U F2 R2 U R2 B' L2 R U B' L B2 D' L' R U'
*2. *D2 R B2 D2 R' D2 U2 R' U2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' B' D' F2 U' B2
*3. *U2 B2 U L2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 U' B F' L' B' D R' U B' F2 L
*4. *D2 R2 B' L2 R2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B F' D' L' R D2 F' D U R' B' U
*5. *U2 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 F2 R2 F' L' R' F U B' F' L2 B2 R' U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 Fw U Fw D F2 L' Uw2 L' B' F U2 B2 Fw F L' R2 Fw2 Uw2 U' R2 B' U' R2 B Fw R' D2 Uw U2 L' Rw D B' U F' U Rw2 Uw' F2
*2. *Uw L' B Rw F D2 B2 Fw U' F Rw' B' D' U2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' D2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw L2 Rw' R2 Fw' F D B L2 Rw' Uw' Fw2 F R2 B Rw' Uw' Fw D2 Fw
*3. *Rw' Fw2 R2 B D' Uw R D Uw R B F' U2 R2 Uw2 Rw R' Fw' L2 B Rw' R B Fw' D2 F D' Uw' Rw2 B2 R' B2 Fw2 L Rw' R2 U Rw2 B2 L2
*4. *D' Fw2 D Rw' Fw' Rw' B2 Rw' B2 R' D' U2 R F Rw2 R' Uw B' D' Fw F2 Uw F2 Uw2 Rw2 B' Uw' U B2 Uw2 R B2 Uw' B' Fw' F Uw R' Uw R2
*5. *U R2 B' R2 Fw2 R D Uw Fw' R B' Uw2 U' R' B' F D' Fw' D2 U2 F R' Fw Rw Uw' R' D' Fw F2 D' L2 Fw R B' L Uw2 L Uw B' F'

*5x5x5*
*1. *L Lw2 U' Bw F' L2 Bw2 F R Bw' F Rw2 R2 B' F2 Rw' Dw2 Lw' R Dw2 F Lw' D' Uw2 U2 B Lw2 U2 F2 Uw2 Rw B L Rw2 Dw' U' Rw' Dw' B' Fw2 Dw Bw D' Uw Fw' Rw R2 Fw Dw L Bw' Lw Dw B' Lw Rw D' R' Bw2 Rw2
*2. *F R2 D Uw L2 Lw' Rw2 Fw' Lw Fw U2 Lw2 Rw' B Fw2 D Dw' Uw' L' Rw Uw2 Lw' D F' L Rw B Lw' F' L Lw D2 Bw' D Bw2 Rw2 R' Fw Rw' R2 Dw' Bw2 F' L D2 Bw L R2 Fw R D U2 L' B' Fw2 Uw2 Rw' Uw' Bw R2
*3. *D' B D B' Bw' D Dw2 B' Dw' L' Rw' D' Fw2 D2 B U2 B' Uw U2 Rw R' D Rw' D' Uw U R' Uw' B2 Bw D2 Rw' B2 Rw B U L R' Uw Lw B' Fw' L2 U B2 D' Bw2 Uw U2 Fw' Lw B R F' Lw2 Dw' Uw' B' L2 Fw2
*4. *Rw2 R Dw Bw2 R2 B Uw' Rw B' Bw' Fw2 U2 B F2 Dw Uw' L' Lw2 Rw' Fw' L B Bw2 Dw' Uw2 U2 B2 Bw F D' B' Lw Uw B' Dw Bw2 Lw F' Dw Bw' Dw2 Rw' U' Rw2 Fw2 D2 L2 R U2 Rw2 R' Fw' U2 Lw' R D2 U R D2 Lw
*5. *B' Bw' D' Uw B2 Rw2 U F D F2 Uw' Lw Rw' D' Dw L Lw2 Bw' D' Dw U2 R2 Uw Rw F2 Lw Dw Fw2 Dw' Uw2 R2 Uw2 U2 Fw' L2 Dw2 Rw2 R' Fw' D' L R2 Bw2 Lw' Rw' R' F2 Uw Lw2 Bw' R2 Bw R2 Uw2 R Uw2 U Rw Dw Rw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F' 2L 2B 2R2 R2 2B2 3F 2D 3U 2U U' 3F2 F L' 2R F' 3R 2R2 3F 2D2 B2 3F2 2F2 U2 L2 3R2 3U' 2L2 D2 3U2 3F' 2L' 2D2 3R 2D' 2L' 2D B' 3F D 3U2 U 2L' 2R' 2F2 3R U 3F D 2D2 R2 3U' 3R' U2 R 3F' 2D F2 D2 2D2 U 3R' 2B2 2F' 3R2 2U' 3F' D' 3R2 2F2
*2. *2U F' 2L' B' 3U2 L' 3R2 2R' 2D2 2L 2R R 3F2 F2 2U U 3F2 3U2 B L' 2R2 2B' 2F 3U L2 D' L' F2 D 2U' B' 3U B 2L 2B2 L2 2L2 B2 R2 D B' 2F' 2D2 F2 3U2 2U2 U' R 3U 2L2 3R 3F' 2L' 3R D2 2U' F2 L2 2D2 3F2 2F' F2 L' 3U L U 3R D 2R' U'
*3. *3F' D' F' L 2D 3U2 3R2 D 2U U' 3R 2D F U 2B' 3F2 2F F2 2L' 3R 2R R 2D 3U' 2R' B L' 2R2 2F2 3U' 2B2 2U' 3F D 2R' 2B2 U2 3F' 2R B R2 3F2 3R' B 3F' L2 2R2 3U' U 2F2 L2 D2 2D2 U 2L2 D2 3R2 B 2B2 2F2 R' 3F' 2F' 2L' 3U' 2F' D 2D' 2U R2
*4. *R2 2U' R 2D' F2 R2 2D2 2B' L' 2L 2D U R' D2 2D 2F2 3U2 2U 2R2 D' 3F2 2U2 U2 B2 3F2 3R2 2B2 F' D' 2L R' U 3F2 3U2 2U2 2R2 3F 2D2 U B' 2D F2 D 2U2 2B2 3F 2F2 D L 3R' 2R' 3F D 2D2 2U' 2F2 D 2D' 3U2 2U' L' D2 2L' R' 3U 2B' 2D' 3R' U2 B'
*5. *U2 3R2 B' 2F2 U 2L' 3R' R' D' U2 2L2 B U 2B2 2R2 2U B 2D 2U' B2 F R2 D 3U' 2B2 L' 2R 3U' 2U 2F' F2 L B2 3F2 2U2 3F2 R 2B' 3F2 D' 2B 3R' B' 3F 3R 3U' 2U' U2 R 2D L U2 2R B D2 3U 2L U L B 2R2 F2 2L2 3U 2U2 U' R' D' 2D2 U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *F 3R' R2 D2 B2 3F' F2 2D2 3U' L 3D' 3L 3R2 2R' 2B' 2D 3D' 3U 2F2 3D' 2B' 2D' U' 3R2 R' 3U' U2 3L R2 3F2 2L' 3L' 3R2 2R R' 2F' F' 3U 3R' D2 2D 3D' 3U U' 3R D2 3D' L 3R2 2R2 R' 3F' 3U 2U' B' L' 3L R B' 2D2 3U' 3L' U R2 D2 B' L2 2L2 2B 3R' 2D' 3D' 3U' 3F 3D2 3R' B2 L' 3R2 R' B F' D' 3L2 3U2 2L' 3R2 R D 3B2 D' 3D2 L R 3F 2L2 3U2 2U' 2B F'
*2. *2L' 3L' D' 3U' 2U' 3B2 D U F' 3U2 2F U' 3F 3U' U B' 2B' 2F F U2 2B2 3B2 3L2 3F 3D2 3B' 3L' 2D2 2B' R 2B D2 F' 3U 3F L' 3L' D 3F' U2 3F2 2F 3L2 F 2R U2 B D' 3R 2D U' 3L' D2 2D2 2U U2 F2 3D' 3L 3B 2L' D 3U2 B2 2B 3B 2F D B' 2B D2 2D2 2L' 3R 2R 3U 2U' 2B' 3R 2R' B2 2U' B2 2D 2U2 B' 2D 3R2 2D' 3L2 2R D' 3D' L2 3B' 3F2 D2 3R' U B'
*3. *D2 B' U' 3R' 3D 3L' 2U 2F2 L' 2L2 2D' L' 2D2 3D U' 2L' 2D 3L2 2D 3U2 3F F2 2D2 2U' F2 R2 D' F2 2R2 R2 2B2 3R 2U 3B' 2D 2U' 2R 2D 2F2 2D' 2F' 2D2 2L2 B2 3R' F2 L' 3L' 3B2 L2 2U' 3R 2R2 2D' L2 3D' 3U2 2U' L' 2R' 3D' 3R2 R2 3B2 2U 2R' 2B 2F 2L 2B' 3F 2D2 B' 3F2 L2 D2 3B2 F 3R 2U2 2L' 2R' B U2 2L2 2F' D2 2D' 2R D2 L 2B2 3F2 R2 2B2 L 2D2 2R2 3F R2
*4. *3U' 3R2 2D 2B 2F R' 2F 2L2 2R' B2 2F 3U F 3U' R 2F' 2U2 3L 2D U' 3B' L2 2R' 2D' 3U2 2L' 3R 2D' 2F 2R2 B D' 3R2 3F' U B 3D2 B' F2 U 2R 3B D 2R2 2B' 2L' B2 F' 3U2 3F' 3L 3F2 2L2 3F' 3D 2L 2B2 F 2D2 3F 3U' 2F' 3R' 2R2 F2 2D' L' 3U2 2L' 3R2 U2 B R2 F2 2R' 2B L 3R' 3F' 3R D 2D' F 2L2 3D2 L' 2D 3R2 3B' 3F F2 3L B U 3L2 F2 3R2 B2 2D' 2L'
*5. *2L2 D2 F 3L 2F2 F2 3L2 F 3D2 3B2 3F2 3R2 3F' R F L 3L 3R 2D2 2B 3B' R2 2F' 3L2 3F2 3U R D' 2F' U' F2 R' B' 2B' 2D 2L 3R R' 3D' 2U2 3L 3R' F' D 3U' B D 3B 2F F 2U' 3L2 U B 3F 2F 2D2 U2 3B2 2D2 3D2 U2 3B' 3L2 B 3F D 2F D2 2B' 3B 2U 2F L2 B2 3D2 2B D2 2D' 3F' 2R' 3D 3F' 3D' L 3D' 3U2 3R2 2D' R2 3U' 2U' 3B 2F 2L F 3D' 3B2 2F2 F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F R' U' R' F U' R'
*2. *R U2 F' R' F2 R2 F' R2 U2
*3. *U2 F2 U F R2 U2 R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L U R U2 F D F2 U2 R' D2
*2. *L D2 R B2 L2 D2 L' D2 B2 D2 R2 B U F D2 R B D U' R'
*3. *L2 F2 D F2 U L2 B2 U B2 F2 D2 R' U B' L' U' B' F2 U F R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Fw' F' Rw F2 D' U L2 B D2 U R' B2 R' Uw B2 Rw R F U2 Fw2 Rw' F R B' Rw' Fw' D B2 F2 Uw2 U2 L' Rw2 R' U' R' D R D2
*2. *D' Uw' R2 B F' Rw2 Fw R Fw L2 R B2 F' L2 R U2 Rw2 Fw' U' Fw U F L' R' D2 Rw' F' Rw2 U2 L' Uw' F2 L' Fw R2 Fw2 L' F' D' R
*3. *B2 F2 Rw' R D' Rw2 R2 D Uw U' Rw U2 R2 Fw' R2 B F D2 U2 Fw L' R D2 U R2 D2 L' Rw2 R' D2 Uw L' D' Fw F D B D' R' U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' Bw2 D2 Lw2 B Rw F2 Lw2 D L' B' Bw' Fw2 D2 Uw' U B Fw' Rw Fw D' Dw2 Fw' Rw Fw2 U B2 L B Lw Dw' Bw L' Lw Rw2 R' B2 Fw D2 U L R' U Bw Fw U2 Rw D' Uw' Rw2 Bw' Rw U B' Uw2 Fw2 L2 Dw' F' D'
*2. *B2 Lw' R' Fw' D Uw L2 Lw2 R' F' R2 D' Dw Rw2 B Bw2 Fw' Dw2 Bw' L2 Rw' U F2 R2 D2 Dw' R' D Lw' Dw Bw2 Uw' L2 Lw' R2 F' R Fw' L Lw' D2 F' Dw2 Bw D' U Rw Dw' R B' Lw F Lw R F' Rw Bw D' Rw2 Bw2
*3. *Bw2 Dw L' Dw' B L' Lw D Lw' Rw2 D Fw Uw' F' D Bw' Dw2 Fw2 L' Lw Uw' F2 U' Bw2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 Bw' L Lw' Rw R2 F U2 L' Uw B' Rw2 D2 L Lw2 Fw F2 Dw L D R Dw' Lw2 Uw2 B' Fw' Lw2 R2 U' F' Lw' B2 Bw2 D2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L2 3R' 2F2 F' 2D2 U2 3R2 2D2 2U 2L2 3R2 U2 R 3F2 2F' U2 F 2R' 2D2 F R 2F2 3R' 3F' 2U' L 3R' 2R' 3F2 2L U' 3R 3U 2U2 2L2 3R 2R2 2U' 3F2 3U' 3R 2F2 D2 B 2L' B 2F F D 3U' 3F2 2D' 2R2 2B' L' 2L 2F2 2D' L' 2R2 3U2 B 2L' 2R2 D2 2F2 L 2L2 3U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 2D' 3D2 3U 2R2 D' 3U U' 3B' 2U 2F' 3L R D2 2L' F' L2 2R R U' 3L2 U' 3R' R' 3B F2 D' 3U2 2U' L R2 2D' 3L' 3F' 3L' 3U 3R2 2F' 3R2 3D 3B2 3F2 L' 2R' R' U2 3B 3F2 3R 2U' R2 B 2D2 3D' 3U2 3R 3B' 2D U 2B2 U B' 3D 2L2 3R2 F2 2L 2R R2 2B 2F 3U' L2 3L 3B 2F2 L' 3D' 3U2 R 2B 2F' F L 2U2 3R' D' 2D2 3U 2U2 3B 2F2 2R D' 2R2 R2 3D' B2 F' 3L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B R2 F' D2 U2 B2 D2 F' D2 L2 U L' D F D2 U2 L2 D2 R' F
*2. *F L' F2 U R' L' U2 R' B R' U2 L D2 F2 R F2 R F2 R2 U2
*3. *L2 B2 U2 L D2 R2 D2 F2 L F2 R2 F D' B2 R U' F2 D2 L2 D F'
*4. *D' L2 D R2 U' R2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 R' F R2 D2 B' U' L2 R D2
*5. *L2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' B' R' B F D2 F' D' F2
*6. *D' B2 U F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D B' U2 F R F' L' D' F' L2 U'
*7. *B2 L U' L D2 R' D' B L U R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U
*8. *U F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U B2 D' L2 U2 F' D' B2 F' L B R F2
*9. *L2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 U' L2 R' D F' L2 R F L' B2 R' U2
*10. *L' F' B2 U R' U' B' R2 L D' L2 F U2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' U2 B'
*11. *F' R2 F2 L B R' D' F2 L2 B' U2 F2 B2 U2 L U2 D2 B2 U2 R2 L
*12. *U L2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 D B' F' R B2 U' L U2 R B' L2
*13. *R2 U' R2 B' L' B2 R F2 U D2 F R2 F L2 D2 F' R2 F' D2 B
*14. *F L2 B' D2 B2 R2 D2 F' U2 R2 D2 L B' U2 F D2 R' D' R U
*15. *U2 F2 D2 F' R F2 D R' L' B D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 U' B2 D' F2
*16. *U' B2 D' U2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 D R' U B U2 L2 F U L2 D2 L'
*17. *B' R2 D2 L2 B' R2 F U2 B' R2 B' R U2 B' F' U' R D2 F U R'
*18. *L B2 D2 B2 R' D2 R F2 R2 B2 R' B L F U' F2 L' U' L' R2 U'
*19. *B' R2 L' U' B R D L' B R2 U2 L D2 F2 R' D2 L2 F2 D2 L
*20. *L2 U2 F' D2 F R2 U2 B U2 B' F2 U R B2 F D B2 D' L U F
*21. *R' U2 F2 R' F2 L' F2 L D2 U2 F2 U' B U2 L B L U' L D2
*22. *R2 L2 F' D F' U2 F2 B L F D F2 U2 D' R2 F2 U L2 F2 R2
*23. *B R2 D2 U2 R2 F L2 D2 B' F2 D2 U B R' D2 U2 F L B' D' F
*24. *R2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 U' L2 R2 U L B' F2 U2 L R F2 L D2 R'
*25. *D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B R2 B' D' B' U R D' F2 L2 R F2 R2
*26. *B U2 B2 L2 F' D2 U2 B2 F' L2 F' L F' D' L' D U B' R' U F'
*27. *D F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 D' L' F U' B' R' D' B2 R2 D B D
*28. *B L2 F' U2 R2 D2 U2 B' F2 R2 F' D R' F2 U2 B F2 L B' U B'
*29. *L2 F' U2 F' D2 F D2 L2 B R2 D2 L' F2 L2 D' B' U' F' R' F
*30. *B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 R2 B' F' U F' L2 U2 L' R D' L' U' B
*31. *D' L U' F' B R' U2 F' B2 R' B2 D2 F2 B D2 F U2 R2 D2 B U2
*32. *L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 U2 R F' L U R' D' R2 D2 R F'
*33. *L' D2 U2 L F2 D2 R2 U2 L' D2 L B U2 F2 L' U L D U2 R D2
*34. *R2 F B U2 R D' F2 L' D2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U
*35. *B2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B D' F' L2 D' U2 F2 L' B R B2
*36. *D' B2 U2 L2 U B2 U' R' U F2 L2 D2 B R' F2 D B F
*37. *B' L2 U2 D' R' D B' U L2 F' U2 R2 L U2 F2 R' B2 U2 F2 R' U2
*38. *U R' L U L' B L B U' D2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 F2 R2 B' U2 B'
*39. *U2 B L2 B2 D2 L2 B U2 F' L2 F U R' B2 R2 F' D' L B2
*40. *R B2 F2 R F2 L D2 R B2 R F' L' F' D B2 R2 B' L U2 F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D B2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 L B' R2 B' L2 R' B' L2 F R'
*2. *D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 U2 B2 U' L F2 L F' D B' L' F2 R2
*3. *L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 F' U F L' B F' R2 D2 F
*4. *L2 R2 B2 D' U' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U F' R B D2 B2 U R2 D' L' U'
*5. *R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 D2 U F U F' L' B L' F' R D' U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 U F2 L2 B D L U2 L B U' F' U' R
*2. *R2 B2 R' D F' B R2 D' F2 L' U R2 B2 R2 L2 D L2 U2 D' L2 D2
*3. *F2 D R B' R U' R' U2 B2 L' U' F2 L2 F2 U' D' R2 D' L2 U' B2
*4. *U2 B2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 F2 L2 R U2 L' R' F U' B L2 D2 U2
*5. *U2 B L2 D2 F2 D2 B' L2 R2 U2 F L B D R' F2 D' B' F2 R2 B

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 L2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 B U2 R D' L D' U' F D R2 U2
*2. *R' D2 L2 B' U2 R' D B' L D' F2 L U2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 L2 U2 R'
*3. *L2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 U' F2 U' B' D2 F R' B F' L' B' R D
*4. *U2 L2 R' B2 R' U2 R' B2 F2 U2 B2 D F' R' U' B2 F R B2 L
*5. *U' B2 U R2 D' B2 D F2 U' F2 U F L' D' R F' D2 U' B U' B2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F' D R' U L B' U2 L F' U D2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 B R2 B2 U2 B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' F2 U R F2 U F2 U R' U'
*3. *F2 R' U' F2 L' F L' D B' R F2 L2 F2 L2 U D2 B2 U L2 B2 D
*4. *U' L' Rw U2 L B' D R B2 Fw2 Rw F L' Uw' F' D' U L R B2 F Rw' R B Fw2 Uw2 L' B2 Fw2 L Rw Fw' L' R' B Uw Fw' U Fw' Uw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R F2 R F' R' U R2 U2
*3. *R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 U' R2 U L' F2 D' L2 D2 U' B D' R'
*4. *Uw2 U B Uw2 B2 Fw D' L2 B2 F Uw' L2 U' F2 Rw2 R2 U' F2 Rw R U' B F2 L U' Rw2 Uw2 B2 D Uw2 L Uw' L' R' Fw F2 Uw L2 Rw U2
*5. *U' Fw Dw Lw' U2 Bw' D Lw R2 Bw' Rw' Bw2 U L R' Fw' L2 Fw' Dw Rw2 D2 R2 D' Rw' D' U Bw2 Fw' Dw Uw2 R' F L' Fw' Rw2 R Bw2 F2 Rw Dw' B2 U B R2 B' Bw2 Fw2 L Rw U2 Bw' Fw Dw2 U B2 Bw2 R2 B2 F' L2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=4 / dUdU u=0,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=5 / UdUd u=-3,d=-2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-4 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=1 / dUdU u=-5,d=-2 / ddUU u=5,d=2 / UdUd u=6,d=4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-1 / dddU
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=-3 / ddUU u=3,d=-5 / UdUd u=3,d=-2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=6 / dddU
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=5 / dUdU u=4,d=6 / ddUU u=-1,d=4 / UdUd u=-2,d=-4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-1 / dUUd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=2 / dUdU u=3,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=2 / UdUd u=-2,d=-4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-4 / dUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R' U' L' B L' U l r u'
*2. *L' R' B U L' R' L U l' r b' u'
*3. *U L' U L' R' U' B' R r' b u'
*4. *U' L U B' R U B' R b
*5. *B R U' B L' U' B l' r' b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, 4)
*2. *(0, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (1, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (4, -3)
*4. *(1, -3) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 4) / (0, -2) / (-5, 2)
*5. *(-3, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (6, -4) / (-2, -1)

*Skewb*
*1. *R U' L U' D' L U' L D U'
*2. *U' D' L' D L R U'
*3. *L U' D' U R' L U' R D'
*4. *U' L D' L U D U' L'
*5. *L' U' R U D U D R'


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 21, 2013)

*2x2:* 6.06, 6.50, 3.32, (3.27), (7.94) = *5.29*
*3x3:* 18.22, 18.66, (16.65), 19.10, (21.99) = *18.66*
*4x4:* 2:50.44, 2:28.74, 2:11.41, (2:53.59), (2:05.86) = *2:30.20*
*3BLD:* 4:00.00, DNF(3:25.65), DNF(4:01.49) = *4:00.00*
*3x3 OH:* 46.44, (36.91), 41.71, 39.29, (50.18) = *42.48*

*2-4 relay: 2:44.98*


----------



## andi25 (May 21, 2013)

*2x2:* 4.26, 5.66, 4.03, 4.27, 5.49 = *4.67*
*3x3:* 13.42, 14.81, 12.18, 13.34, 15.79 = *13.86*
*4x4:* 57.16, 1:04.72, 1:03.41, 1:04.19, 1:11.37 = *1:04.11*
*3x3 OH:* 43.98, 25.59, 29.46, 29.75, 27.26 = *28.82*
*3x3 BLD:* DNF(2:09.73)[1:09.32], 2:25.31, 2:11.25[1:18.02] = *2:11.25*
*4x4 BLD:* DNF( 18:52.89[11:33.54] ), DNF( 20:59.10[12:24.21] ), DNF( 24:41.52[15:16.19] )
*5x5 BLD:* DNF( 51:24.72[30:50.20] ), DNF( 48:11.78[30:43.98] ), DNF( 42:45.90[25:30.04] )


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (May 21, 2013)

*2x2 : *(5.54), 6.18, 6.40, 5.97, (DNF) = *6.18*
*3x3: *(15.61), 17.99, (25.39), 17.14, 18.32 = *17.82*
*4x4: *(1:20.50), 1:08.06, (55.85), 57.90, 1:17.04 = *1:07.67*
*5x5: *2:10.16, (2:15.74), 2:09.58, 2:14.48, (1:52.06) = *2:11.41*
*6x6: *3:41.25, (3:20.48), 3:48.74, 3:28.58, (3:51.92) = *3:39.52*
*7x7:* (DNF), 5:03.70, 5:03.32, 5:03.32, (5:00.32) = *5:03.45*
*2x2 BLD: *1:00.64, DNF, 49.91 = *49.91*
*3x3 BLD: *DNF, 2:48.36, 2:51.90 = *2:48.36*
*4x4 BLD :* 23:54 [17:10], DNF, 21:27 [15:15] = *21:27*
*Multi BLD : 3/3 (17:02)*
*OH: *55.26, 57.34, (1:06.24), (49.26), 54.23 = *55.61*
*MTS : *(1:14.63), (56.00), 1:01.94, 59.51, 58.54 = *1:00.00*
*2-4 relay : 1:59.15*
*2-5 relay : 3:52.39*
*Megaminx: *1:59.00, (1:42.82), 1:47.36, ,1:52.31, (2:03.12) = *1:52.89*
*Pyraminx: *(4.00), (7.68), 5.86, 6.14, 6.14 = *6.05*
*Square-1: * 33.77, 31.28, 37.33, (22.68), (50.62) = *34.13*
*Skewb : *41.93, (20.34), (49.14), 47.03, 41.00 = *43.32*


----------



## TP (May 21, 2013)

*2x2: * 24.43, 10.80, 7.05, 11.58, 9.50 = *10.63*
*3x3: * 
*4x4: * 
*5x5: * 
*6x6: * 
*7x7:* 
*OH: * 1:17.01, (1:20.70,) (58.93,) 1:14.89, 1:06.94 = *1.12.94*
*2-4 relay: * 
*2-5 relay: * 
*Megaminx: * (2:54.03) (3:15.15) 3:04.82 2:56.17 2:58.02 = *2:59.67*
*Pyraminx: *12.58, 12.39, 12.30, 8.91, 9.81 = *11.50*

Not gonna have time to finish everything.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 21, 2013)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* 12:19.75, DNF, DQ = 12:19.75
3rd solve was a succes but I did not start the timer...
I think it was 13:ish


----------



## Hays (May 21, 2013)

2x2: 4.58 4 3.38 3 2.41 = 3.46
3x3: 8.9 8.52 10.58 10.8 10.44 = 9.97
4x4: 40.08 45.06 35.03 45.27 36.94 = 40.69
5x5: 56.16 62.08 65.96 67.03 59.15 = 1:02.4
6x6: 2:20.42 2:18.67 2:10.02 2:23.45 1:59.93 = 2:16.37
7x7: 2:58.93 3:10.45 3:09.31 3:34.75 3:05.86 = 3:08.54
3x3 OH: 21.41 23.46 23.16 22.69 22.19 = 22.68
2x2 - 4x4: 58.78
2x2 - 5x5: 1:48.40


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 22, 2013)

*3x3* - 19.41, 19.75, (22.77), 21.44, (17.82) = *20.20*
*3BLD* - DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*MBLD* - *3/3 (28:05)*
*OH* - (35.19), 37.29, (37.31), 35.79, 36.76 = *36.61*
*FMC* - *52*


Spoiler



Scramble - F' D R' U L B' U2 L F' U D2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 B R2 B2 U2 B'
B' D L B' D' R - 2x2 Block (6)
F L' F' L U F2 U2 L2 U2 - Double X-cross (9)
F2 R' F' R2 U' R' U - 3rd Pair (7)
D F2 D' L' F2 L - 4th Pair (6)
D R F R' F' R D' L D R' D' L - OLL (12)
B' U F' U F U' B L2 D F' D' F - PLL (12)


----------



## Bobo (May 22, 2013)

2x2:3.43, 1.98, 2.20, 2.74, 4.00 = 2.79


----------



## JianhanC (May 24, 2013)

Hays said:


> 2x2 - 5x5: 1:48.40



UWR?

6x6: 3:13.57, 3:15.55, 2:52.77, 2:54.97, 3:20.23 = 3:08.03


----------



## Cubemaestro (May 24, 2013)

2x2- (1.17),3.58,(5.97),4.32,3.12=3.67
3x3- 14.20,(15.39),14.23,(12.72),12.93=13.78
4x4-(53.42),49.27,50.38,(42.97),43.33=47.66
2x2+3x3+4x4-58.23
3x3 oh- (49.32),47.81,47.20,43.18,(40.42)=46.06
Pyraminx-(5.53),7.38,7.02,6.92,(10.53)=7.10
Square 1-28.73,25.23,(22.10),24.38,(35.32)=26.11


----------



## Cubemaestro (May 24, 2013)

I suck in one handed


----------



## PianoCube (May 24, 2013)

*2x2:* 5.94, 5.87, (5.36), 6.63, (7.76) = *6.15*
*3x3:* (19.96), 18.99, 16.90, 16.08, (15.12) = *17.32*
*4x4:* (1:52.35), 1:44.45, (1:37.84), 1:38.15, 1:41.66 = *1:41.42*
*5x5:* 5:45.34, (5:45.60), (4:36.91), 5:03.94, 5:08.13 = *5:19.14*
*2BLD:* 48.10, DNF, 54.69 = *48.10*
*4BLD:* 23:48.92, DNS, DNS = *23:48.92*
*5BLD:* DNF(1:01:15.77)[39:11.22], DNS, DNS = *DNF*
*3x3 OH:* 32.54, (38.34), 32.22, 31.52, (28.11) = *32.09*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* *2:09.41*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* *7:53.85*
*Pyraminx:* (16.00), 12.83, 11.93, (11.34), 15.21 = *13.32*

Slowest 4x4 was PLL-skip and OLL-parity-skip while the fastest was double parity.
5x5 is over a minute faster than my PB from yesterday (both single and average). I got the 5x5 earlier this week.
5BLD is my first attempt ever (9 wrong pieces).


----------



## MarcelP (May 24, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 12.54 11.06 (13.78) 10.42 (10.31) = *11.34* 
*3X3X3*: 23.94 25.01 (22.71) 26.93 (27.85) = *25.29*
*4X4X4*: 2:56.32 3:12.12 (2:55.69) 3:32.83 (3:37.40) = *3:13.76*

*3X3X3 Fewest moves*: DNF


Spoiler



3x3x3 Fewest Moves Weekly comp 21
1. F' D R' U L B' U2 L F' U D2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 B R2 B2 U2 B'

Pre move F' L2 (2)

R D L' D2 //2 X 2 X 1 (6)
L' U // ANOTHER 2 X 2 X 2 (8) 

L U R (@1) B2 R' L U F2 R U' R' // F2l -1 (19)

F U2 F' U F U' F' U' L' U L U2 // (33) all but 3 corners and two egdes

@1 L U L' D L U' L' D' // 3 CORNER CYCLE (41)


----------



## SirWaffle (May 24, 2013)

*4x4*: 55.42, 56.05, 55.20, 48.54, 55.07 = *55.23*

*2-4* =*1:27.77*

I feel so dumb I did the 2-5 relay but I forgot all about the 2x2.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 25, 2013)

Multi 3/12=DNF in 60:00 (memo 43) (still cannot enter a DNF result)
Too many and too hard scrambles. Too many twists and flips.
Several memo pauses made the time go out with three cubes untouched.


----------



## khoavo12 (May 26, 2013)

2x2: 6.77, (8.57), 6.17, (6.04), 8.02 = 6.99

3x3: 15.67, (13.92), 14.92, (19.00), 16.50 = 15.70

4x4: 1:19.25

5x5:

2-3-4 relay: 1:57.01

2-3-4-5 relay:


----------



## YddEd (May 26, 2013)

3x3
39.14, 49.33, 31.53, 36.15, 38.80 = *38.03*

First attempt 3x3 OH Roux >
1:15.27, 1:41.94, 1:05.13, 1:30.05, 1:19.06 = *1:21.46*


----------



## FaLoL (May 26, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 8.30, (8.72), 8.23, 6.58, (6.19) = *7.70*
*3x3x3*: 21.57, 21.08, (16.94), (23.91), 17.76 = *20.14*
*4x4x4*: 1:11.81, (1:20.03), (54.66), 1:10.56, 1:02.97 = *1:08.44*
*5x5x5*: 1:52.49, (1:47.33), (2:03.45), 2:01.33, 1:52.40 = *1:55.41*
*6x6x6*: 3:33.26, 3:47.70, (3:12.79), (4:34.81), 3:43.70 = *3:41.55*
*7x7x7*: 5:39.25, (6:25.16), (5:12.24), 6:03.77, 5:39.22 = *5:47.41*
*3x3x3 One Handed*: (35.32), (54.74), 45.64, 41.60, 35.74 = *40.99*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*:* 61*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *1:37.01*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *3:35.44*
*Megaminx*: 2:43.42, (3:00.25), (2:29.29), 2:55.36, 2:34.18 = *2:44.32*
*Pyraminx*: 15.95, 25.00, 17.52, (27.91), (14.77) = *19.49*
*Square-1*: (1:17.56), (46.14), 1:05.02, 59.78, 55.24 = *1:00.01*


----------



## cc9tough (May 26, 2013)

*2x2:* 5.24, (7.08), 5.55, (4.00), 6.25* Avg. = 5.68*
*3x3:* (18.74), (24.16), 21.48, 21.78, 19.86 *Avg. = 21.04*
*4x4: *1:43.45, 1:26.55, (1:46.44), 1:39.79, (1:20.17)* Avg. = 1:36.60*
*5x5:* (2:57.17), (2:38.47), 2:39.22, 2:52.72, 2:54.94 *Avg. = 2:48.96*
*6x6:* 5:39.11, 5:59.78, 5:59.01, (6:37.30), (5:37.57) *Avg. = 5:52.63*
*7x7:* 9:08.10, (10:29.15), 9:43.67, 9:33.86, (9:08.04) *Avg. = 9:28.54*
*2x2 BLD: *58.39, 58.06, (45.87) *= 45.87*
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, (7:12.57) *= 7:12.57*
*Multi BLD: 1/2(20:00)* 
*3x3 OH:* 49.56, 48.84, (32.05), 45.04, (59.16) *Avg. = 47.81*
*3x3 with Feet:* 2:44.17, (2:42.22), 3:14.56, (4:11.89), 3:20.15 *Avg. = 3:06.29*
*3x3 Match the Scramble:* 1:36.75, 1:48.11, 2:04.29, (2:10.85), (1:23.42)* Avg. = 1:49.72*
*FMC: 41*
*2-3-4 Relay: 2:00.91*
*2-3-4-5 Relay: 4:42.94*
*Magic:* (2.33), 2.50, 2.43, (2.82), 2.35 *Avg. = 2.43*
*Clock:* 32.38, 28.90, (28.53), (32.94), 30.46 *Avg. = 30.53*
*Megaminx:* 2:04.40, (2:15.60), (1:49.36), 1:57.95, 1:50.84 *Avg. = 1:57.73*
*Pyraminx:* (8.16), 10.82. (13.73), 10.91, 9.97 *Avg. = 10.57*
*Square-1:* 56.80, 44.19, 55.70, (1:00.88), (34.41) *Avg. = 52.23*
*Skewb:* (33.29), 30.78, 25.97, 23.49, (21.42) *Avg. = 26.75*


----------



## Dene (May 27, 2013)

I am very sad to say that, due to a very unfortunate incident at my apartment over the weekend I lost the times for the solves I had done (3-6), and I will not have time to re-do them, or do the other solves for this weeks competition. As such, I will have to skip this week :'(


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 28, 2013)

Results: podium & congratulations to mycube, Iggy & Hays!

*2x2x2*(34)

 2.79 Bobo
 2.94 nccube
 3.08 Hays
 3.19 Lapinsavant
 3.37 Sebastien
 3.67 Cubemaestro
 3.90 riley
 3.95 Iggy
 4.05 TheDubDubJr
 4.13 mycube
 4.63 FinnGamer
 4.67 andi25
 4.75 yuxuibbs
 4.88 janelle
 5.29 Sir E Brum
 5.50 Lid
 5.68 cc9tough
 6.15 PianoCube
 6.18 bacyril
 6.99 khoavo12
 7.05 Trondhat
 7.42 Mike Hughey
 7.64 Schmidt
 7.70 FaLoL
 7.74 MasterROBO360
 8.01 ickathu
 8.08 bh13
 8.17 blairubik
 8.72 Mikel
 9.03 Gordon
 10.63 TP
 11.34 MarcelP
 13.09 hfsdo
 23.52 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(35)

 9.53 nccube
 9.68 Hays
 10.36 Lapinsavant
 11.06 riley
 11.21 jaemin0922
 12.72 mycube
 13.19 Odder
 13.23 yuxuibbs
 13.79 Cubemaestro
 13.86 andi25
 14.34 FinnGamer
 14.59 TheDubDubJr
 15.70 khoavo12
 16.06 Iggy
 17.00 Mikel
 17.32 PianoCube
 17.48 blairubik
 17.82 bacyril
 18.66 Sir E Brum
 18.71 Lid
 18.76 bh13
 19.49 Meneghetti
 20.14 FaLoL
 20.20 DuffyEdge
 20.69 Mike Hughey
 20.84 ickathu
 21.04 cc9tough
 22.16 Schmidt
 23.10 ryanj92
 25.29 MarcelP
 26.08 hfsdo
 27.91 Gordon
 30.92 MasterROBO360
 38.03 YddEd
 38.92 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(30)

 40.69 Hays
 44.66 antoineccantin
 45.54 nccube
 47.66 Cubemaestro
 50.72 mycube
 55.23 SirWaffle
 58.63 FinnGamer
 59.18 TheDubDubJr
 1:01.46 Iggy
 1:04.11 andi25
 1:07.67 bacyril
 1:08.45 FaLoL
 1:12.47 janelle
 1:12.90 ickathu
 1:14.60 Lid
 1:16.06 yuxuibbs
 1:24.24 Mikel
 1:24.45 ryanj92
 1:31.98 Mike Hughey
 1:36.60 cc9tough
 1:41.42 PianoCube
 1:51.56 blairubik
 1:58.79 Trondhat
 2:09.23 Schmidt
 2:25.76 hfsdo
 2:26.36 MatsBergsten
 2:30.20 Sir E Brum
 3:08.30 Gordon
 3:13.76 MarcelP
 DNF khoavo12
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:02.40 Hays
 1:33.76 nccube
 1:34.61 mycube
 1:47.11 TheDubDubJr
 1:55.41 FaLoL
 2:00.00 jaemin0922
 2:02.69 FinnGamer
 2:08.86 Iggy
 2:11.41 bacyril
 2:22.43 Mike Hughey
 2:40.29 Mikel
 2:42.56 yuxuibbs
 2:43.51 ickathu
 2:48.96 cc9tough
 2:55.29 ryanj92
 4:01.17 hfsdo
 4:11.54 Schmidt
 4:47.42 MatsBergsten
 5:19.14 PianoCube
*6x6x6*(14)

 2:16.37 Hays
 3:00.49 mycube
 3:35.78 TheDubDubJr
 3:39.52 bacyril
 3:41.55 FaLoL
 4:45.48 FinnGamer
 5:04.74 Mikel
 5:04.96 Iggy
 5:08.33 yuxuibbs
 5:44.86 ickathu
 5:48.29 ryanj92
 5:52.63 cc9tough
10:51.48 MatsBergsten
 DNF Lapinsavant
*7x7x7*(8)

 3:08.54 Hays
 4:23.41 mycube
 5:03.45 bacyril
 5:25.74 TheDubDubJr
 5:47.41 FaLoL
 9:28.54 cc9tough
 9:30.32 ryanj92
19:12.01 MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(28)

 14.09 antoineccantin
 19.91 nccube
 21.84 yuxuibbs
 22.68 Hays
 23.17 riley
 24.36 Lapinsavant
 24.90 mycube
 26.81 Lid
 28.82 andi25
 30.53 Iggy
 31.20 TheDubDubJr
 32.09 PianoCube
 32.49 FinnGamer
 34.60 uvafan
 36.61 DuffyEdge
 39.24 Mikel
 39.70 blairubik
 40.38 Meneghetti
 40.99 FaLoL
 42.48 Sir E Brum
 46.06 Cubemaestro
 46.25 ryanj92
 47.81 cc9tough
 53.21 Schmidt
 55.61 bacyril
 1:00.23 ickathu
 1:12.95 TP
 1:21.46 YddEd
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:37.62 jaemin0922
 3:06.29 cc9tough
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 6.90 jaemin0922
 7.97 nccube
 11.88 FinnGamer
 21.41 Iggy
 25.83 Mikel
 26.04 Mike Hughey
 28.14 MatsBergsten
 45.87 cc9tough
 47.27 Schmidt
 48.10 PianoCube
 49.91 bacyril
 1:17.27 ickathu
 1:35.00 hfsdo
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 30.71 riley
 59.53 Iggy
 1:11.86 nccube
 1:11.93 Mikel
 1:22.50 Mike Hughey
 1:24.95 mycube
 1:26.95 MatsBergsten
 1:45.54 blairubik
 2:11.25 andi25
 2:14.98 ickathu
 2:31.66 Meneghetti
 2:48.36 bacyril
 4:00.00 Sir E Brum
 7:12.57 cc9tough
 8:04.13 hfsdo
 DNF DuffyEdge
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 7:47.91 MatsBergsten
 8:59.13 Iggy
12:03.69 antoineccantin
12:19.75 Cubenovice
12:56.28 okayama
21:27.00 bacyril
23:48.92 PianoCube
 DNF andi25
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

13:10.11 MatsBergsten
13:28.67 Mike Hughey
 DNF Iggy
 DNF Mikel
 DNF okayama
 DNF PianoCube
 DNF andi25
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

8/8 (46:29)  nccube
7/8 (50:51)  mycube
3/3 (17:02)  bacyril
3/3 (28:05)  DuffyEdge
4/7 (60:00)  okayama
1/2 ( 5:28)  blairubik
1/2 (11:07)  Meneghetti
1/2 (20:00)  cc9tough
3/12 (60:00)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 1:00.00 bacyril
 1:49.72 cc9tough
 2:16.07 ickathu
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 57.46 riley
 58.78 Hays
 1:13.70 mycube
 1:20.45 FinnGamer
 1:27.77 SirWaffle
 1:30.38 yuxuibbs
 1:32.11 TheDubDubJr
 1:34.67 Iggy
 1:37.01 FaLoL
 1:39.11 ickathu
 1:50.00 Mikel
 1:57.01 khoavo12
 1:59.15 bacyril
 2:00.91 cc9tough
 2:09.41 PianoCube
 2:09.66 blairubik
 2:30.78 Schmidt
 2:44.98 Sir E Brum
 3:43.55 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 1:48.40 Hays
 2:55.56 mycube
 3:27.03 Iggy
 3:27.19 FinnGamer
 3:35.44 FaLoL
 3:37.08 TheDubDubJr
 3:52.39 bacyril
 4:12.86 yuxuibbs
 4:33.08 ickathu
 4:42.94 cc9tough
 7:53.85 PianoCube
 7:55.44 MatsBergsten
12:57.00 khoavo12
*Magic*(4)

 0.81 jaemin0922
 1.07 yuxuibbs
 2.43 cc9tough
 4.05 ickathu
*Master Magic*(2)

 1.95 jaemin0922
 3.37 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(5)

 10.38 Odder
 17.16 Schmidt
 26.75 cc9tough
 40.26 ickathu
 43.32 bacyril
*Clock*(10)

 6.46 jaemin0922
 8.95 Sebastien
 8.98 ryanj92
 9.78 Perff
 10.09 Iggy
 15.42 TheDubDubJr
 24.29 Schmidt
 26.31 yuxuibbs
 30.58 cc9tough
 33.21 ickathu
*Pyraminx*(13)

 4.04 jaemin0922
 5.06 Iggy
 6.05 bacyril
 6.72 ickathu
 7.11 Cubemaestro
 8.29 TheDubDubJr
 9.68 yuxuibbs
 10.57 cc9tough
 11.50 TP
 12.76 Schmidt
 13.32 PianoCube
 17.49 FinnGamer
 19.49 FaLoL
*Megaminx*(13)

 51.86 Divineskulls
 1:13.93 jaemin0922
 1:41.87 Iggy
 1:52.49 Lid
 1:53.08 bacyril
 1:57.73 cc9tough
 2:17.83 mycube
 2:18.65 TheDubDubJr
 2:35.25 ickathu
 2:44.32 FaLoL
 2:59.67 TP
 3:24.02 FinnGamer
 3:41.83 hfsdo
*Square-1*(8)

 23.49 Lid
 25.24 Cubemaestro
 34.13 bacyril
 39.26 TheDubDubJr
 43.96 Iggy
 51.17 ryanj92
 52.23 cc9tough
 1:00.01 FaLoL
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

24 mycube
26 guusrs
28 irontwig
41 cc9tough
50 Schmidt
52 DuffyEdge
61 FaLoL
DNF  okayama
DNF  MarcelP

*Contest results*

278 mycube
254 Iggy
229 Hays
223 bacyril
221 nccube
217 TheDubDubJr
192 cc9tough
190 FinnGamer
174 yuxuibbs
167 FaLoL
157 MatsBergsten
146 ickathu
137 Mikel
135 riley
134 andi25
126 Cubemaestro
126 jaemin0922
118 PianoCube
111 Lid
103 Mike Hughey
103 Lapinsavant
98 Schmidt
91 blairubik
84 ryanj92
78 antoineccantin
76 Sir E Brum
68 DuffyEdge
62 khoavo12
53 Meneghetti
47 hfsdo
46 SirWaffle
46 okayama
45 janelle
43 Sebastien
38 Odder
36 Bobo
32 MarcelP
28 Trondhat
28 bh13
26 TP
21 Gordon
19 uvafan
18 guusrs
18 MasterROBO360
17 Divineskulls
17 irontwig
12 Cubenovice
10 YddEd
9 Perff


----------

